# Toddler eating hair



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

My toddler (nearly 17 months) seems to like eating hair (and sometimes fluff he has pulled off a toy) - he has for sometime. For example, in the past, if he managed to get hold of a comb or brush that had strands of hair still on it, he would pick them off and eat them. I now make sure that all combs and brushes are hair free and hoover the house every other day, but still he manages to find the bit I've missed!

I'm worried this might cause him some harm (I'm not sure the body is capable of digesting hair?).

Is there anything else I can do to prevent it, is it a phase he's going through? Anyone else had this problem?

Any advice would be most welcome.

Thanks for reading
Kezz xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Oooh hun, that's an interesting one!  No idea if it's bad, you always hear these apocryphal stories about the girl who had a hairball removed from her stomach but I'm sure that's utterly untrue..... 

so I think it's best to move your post to ask Jeanette for a more professional view!  

Claire x


----------

